# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Meningjiti semundja vdekjeprurese

## _Matrix_

Meningjiti paraqet inflamacion i cipave të trurit, që e mbulojnë trurin dhe palcën kurrizore. Mund të jetë i shkaktuar nga viruset ose nga bakteret. Meningjiti viral zakonisht është më i lehtë, ndërsa meningjiti bakterial paraqet infeksion serioz që mund të mbarojë me vdekje nëse nuk jepet shpejtë terapi antibiotike. Nëse fëmija juaj ka qenë në kontakt më fëmijë që ka meningjit, lexojeni me kujdes informacionin që vijon.

Cilat janë shenjat dhe simptomat e meningjitit?
Mund të paraqitet temperaturë e lartë, kokëdhembje e fortë, shtangim i qafës, përgjumësi e shprehur ose shqetësim, refuzim i ushqimit, pamundësi që tu përgjigjet pyetjeve të parashtruara, nëse bëhet fjalë për foshnjë , ajo nuk qetësohet kur e merrni në dorë.

Diagnoza
Që të diagnostikohet meningjiti mjeku duhet të bëjë punkcion lumbal: me gjilpërë hyn në shtyllën kurrizore dhe merr pakëz lëng. Lëngu ekzaminohet nën mikroskop, për prezencën e qelbit dhe baktereve dhe bëhet kulturë, që të shihet a ka prezent bakter dhe të caktohet lloji i bakterit.

Tretmani
Tretmani bëhet në kushte spitalore dhe përfshin dhënien e antibiotikëve dhe terapi tjetër suportive.

Parandalimi 

Mes shkaktarëve më të shpeshtë të meningjitit te fëmijët më të vegjël se 5 vjet është bakteri Hemofillus influenza tip i B. Infeksioni me këtë bakter mund të p a r andalohet me vaksinë. Fatkeqësisht, tek ne kjo vaksinë nuk jepet si rutinë. 
Shkaktar tjetër i shpeshtë i meningjitit bakterial është bakteri meningokok. Disa lloje të meningjitit mund të pengohen, nëse personave që kanë qenë të eksponuar, si parandalim u jepen antibiotikë të caktuar. 
Nëse dyshoni se fëmija juaj ka meningjit, kontaktoni me mjekun tuaj. Nëse përdëftohet diagnoza, i informoni përgjegjësit në çerdhe/shkollë, që të mund të ndërmarrin masa kundër përhapjes së infeksionit. 
Ku të drejtoheni për ndihmë?

Pediatri juaj 
Klinika e Pediatrisë , Ambulanca e Përgjithshme Ambulanca Neurologjike 
Klinika për Sëmundjet Ngjitëse 

Nje keshill per te gjith qe nqs keni grip mos e lini mbas dore para se te jet von

Marre nga Shendetifemijeror.org

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

o CHAMILLIONARE Ajo po te zuri larg qoft gjej vend dhe futu...

----------


## _Matrix_

Dje u shenua nje rast i meningjitit kur nje grua rreth 50 vjec gjeti vdekjen
Shum persona bejne gabim qe nuk e kurojn ne kohe



Duhet qe te vaksinohen te gjithe mos ta len gripin mbas dore para se te jet teper von

----------


## crudelia

SAPO LEXOVA NE BALLKAN WEB 

"Tirane-Instituti i Shendetit Publik (ISHP) mohon nje epidemi te munshme te meningjitit ne Shqiperi. Ne nje takim qe specialistet e ketij Instituti...ETC ETC"

SPO E MARR VESH CA BEHET. BESOJ SE NE SHQIPERI NUK KA VAKSINA. KAM DEGJUAR QE DUHET TE KRIJOHET TENDER NGA MINISTRIA E SHENDETESISE SI FILLIM PER TI MARRE NGA JASHTE. 

NUK E MARR VESH PSE QENKA KAQ E VESHTIRE TE PRODHOHEN DIKU NE NDONJE LABORATOR NE SHQIEPRI. MAKSIMUMI DY PAJISJE DO DUHEN  :i ngrysur: 

SA MRAPA JEMI :rrotullo syte:

----------


## _Matrix_

Esht semundje e keqe dhe kushtet tona shendetesore jane si ne mesjet ministria e shendetesis duhet te interesohet dhe te blej vaksina

----------


## DI_ANA

Produktet qe parandalojne meningjitin dhe forcojne imunitetin
Flet specialistja Mimoza Petani. Si ta njohim imunitetin e organizmit permes grupit te gjakut

Jonida Tashi

Konsumimi i sa me shume produkteve qe rrisin imunitetin e organizmit eshte keshilla kryesore qe jep specialistja e mjekesise bimore, Mimoza Petani, per te parandaluar shfaqjen e meningjitit. Duke qene se meningjiti eshte nje virus, parandalimi i vetem i tij, perveç vaksinimit, eshte rritja e imunitetit, pasi ne nje organizem te shendoshe rreziku per t’u prekur nga ky virus eshte shume i vogel. Sipas specialistes, ilaçi bimor, i cili perbehet nga bime te ndryshme te tretura ne alkool, eshte preparati me efikas per te rritur imunitetin dhe per te parandaluar prekjen nga ky virus. Hudhra, kanella, bima e quajtur kthetrat e maces (ungaria), kulumbria, ilaçi bimor i quajtur propolis, aloe vera, jane disa nga produktet qe ndikojne ne rritjen e imuniteti te organizmit.
Meningjiti
Meningjiti ne parim ka te beje me inflamacionin e meningeve, te cilat jane veshjet e trurit. Tipi i shfaqjes se semundjes ndryshon ne varesi te shkaktarit te meningjitit nga viruset, bakteret, kerpudhat. Meningjiti viral shfaqet pothuajse ne te njejtat kushte, brenda kater ose dhjete diteve. Keshtu, pjesa me e madhe e femijeve qe dallojne keto simptoma kane mundesi per ta kuruar ne kohe semundjen, pa u shfaqur dhimbjet e forta te kokes dhe lodhja e renduar. Shfaqja e semundjes se meningjitit shoqerohet edhe me simptomat e saj te para, si dhe me theksimin e tyre me avancimin e semundjes. Ne shenjat e para dallojne duart dhe kembet e ftohta, dhimbje ne kembe dhe ndryshime anormale te ngjyres se lekures. Nder simptomat e tjera te shfaqura te femijet perfshihen: temperature, ethe, dhimbje koke, te vjella, neveri ndaj ushqimit, mpirje te qafes, probleme me ndriçimin dhe driten e diellit, pergjumje, peshtjellim idesh e konfuzion. Simptoma kryesore e meningjitit septocemial jane disa njolla, te cilat nuk ndryshojne ngjyre edhe po t’i shtrengosh me dore. Keto shenja mund te shfaqen si njolla te vogla ne çdo pjese te trupit dhe mund te perhapen si njolla te nxira, te mavijosura. Keto njolla krijohen nga gjaku i infektuar qe qarkullon ne indet nen lekure. Semundja e meningjitit shfaqet ne muajt e dimrit. Ajo mund te zhvillohet me hapa te shpejte dhe ne format me serioze te shfaqjes te meningjitit, pasi mund te shfaqet shkaterruese, madje dhe vdekjeprurese.
Bimet qe forcojne imunitetin
Kanella
Perdorimi i perditshem i mjaltit me pluhur kanelle forcon sistemin imunitar dhe e mbron organizmin nga bakteret dhe sulmet virale. Shkencetaret kane zbuluar se mjalti permban vitamina te ndryshme dhe hekur, ne sasi te medha. Perdorimi i vazhdueshem i mjaltit i forcon rruazat e gjakut per t’i luftuar bakteret dhe semundjet virale.
Hudhra
Hudhra eshte antibiotik natyral qe stimulon sistemin e imunitetit dhe rrit efektivitetin e rruazave te bardha te gjakut dhe rruazave T. Ajo bllokon prodhimet e toksines me mikrobe. Ajo gjithashtu ka nje spekter te gjere bakteriostatik dhe veti bakteriocidale. Me fjale tjera, ajo ose i ndal, ose i vret bakteret. Hudhra gjithashtu nxit aktivitete te ngjashme kunder viruseve, mykut dhe paraziteve. Hudhra, pa dyshim, eshte çeles per te arritur imunitetin optimal dhe mbrojtjen kunder infektimeve. Se paku 200 komponente jane identifikuar ne thelpinjte e hudhres, duke perfshire me shume se 70 komponente te sulfurit; vitaminat A, B1 dhe C, kalcium mineralesh, koper, hekur, magnezium, potasium, selenium dhe zink, flavonoide si vitamina (cilado nga grupet e substancave te medha duke perfshire anthocyanins) dhe 8 amoniacide esenciale dhe 9 aminoacide joesenciale.
Aloe vera
Aloe vera, me me shume se 200 perberes te verifikuar shkencerisht, qe aktivizojne dhe forcojne aftesine tone per vetesherim, e ka treguar veten si nje nder bimet me te mira mjekesore. Kerkimet shkencore provojne se efekti kryesor i Aloe vera-s, domethene aktivizimi i sistemit tone te imunitetit, bazohet ne perberesin aktiv Acemannan, nje kompleks karbohidratesh, i cili thithet nga zorret dhe grumbullohet ne membranat e qelizave. Kjo rrit rezistencen e çdo qelize te veçante kunder viruseve te demshme dhe baktereve. Perberesit e ndryshem aktive pastrojne dhe forcojne ne menyre simulante zorren dhe i japin nje mbeshtetje te madhe organit me te madh te imunitetit ne trupin e njeriut. Perberja e te ashtuquajturve antioksidues, qe gjenden ne Aloe vera, vitaminat A, C, E dhe efektet e padiskutueshme nga shkenca, te cilat perdoren per te luftuar semundjet dhe masat paraprake per kancerin, ia vlen te percaktohen si te mira. Perberesit dytesore bimore te Aloe veras e ndihmojne trupin tone qe t’i thithe me lehtesi keto substanca jetesore 11 prej 20 aminoacideve me te njohura, modulet e proteinave qe shpenzohen gjate jetes si dhe shtate aminoacide kryesore. Nje nivel i larte i aminoacideve ne gjakun tone çon ne forcimin e kockave, muskujve, nje shperndarje te mire te oksigjenit brenda organizmit, nje sistem te forte imuniteti si dhe nje mendje te mirekuilibruar. Per me teper, perberja e mineraleve, elementet e gjurmeve ne Aloe vera jane te nje rendesie te madhe. Perveç hekurit, kalciumit dhe magneziumeve, te cilat jane substanca thelbesore per te pasur dhembe dhe kocka te shendetshme dhe per nje metabolizem te mire, bima sheruese siguron gjithashtu sasi shume te medha potasi, te nevojshme per te rregulluar balancen e ujit ne trupin tone dhe per nje tension me te ulet te gjakut. Zinku e forcon sistemin e imunitetit, ndersa magnezi e ndihmon trupin gjate dezintoksikimit.
Fara e zeze
Studiuesit amerikane thone se fara e zeze sheron çdo semundje, perveç vdekjes. Sipas tyre, ky ilaç bimor normalizon imunitetin e njeriut. Ne Amerike jane bere analiza te sakta mbi perberjen e kesaj bime dhe efektet te saj qendrore. Sipas tyre, eshte vertetuar se te gjitha vajrat e lashta te saj te provuara jane ilaçe gjithesheruese. Fara e zeze eshte nje artikull ushqimor, i cili nuk ka efekte anesore apo negative. Kjo bime mund te menjanoje reaksione alergjike dhe ushtron ndikim drejt zbutjes se astmes, alergjise se barit, alergjise se pluhurit dhe infektimeve gripale. Mjeket rekomandojne perdorimin e vajit te fares se zeze si mase mbrojtese kunder semundjeve nga te ftohtit dhe gripeve te ndryshme. Fale perdorimit te saj sistemi i çrregullimeve te imunitetit do te normalizohet dhe do te funksionoje si duhet. Ky efekt i fuqishem i vajit te fares se zeze per normalizimin e imunitetit eshte konstatuar edhe nga ana e studimeve amerikane.
Ushqimet sipas grupit te gjakut
Grupi AB – Enigma
I rralle, karizmatik, misterioz
Fuqite
I formuar per kushtet e sotme
Sistem imunitar shume te dobet
Kombinon fuqite e A dhe B
Dobesite
Sistem tretes te dobet
Prirje per sistem imunitar shume te hapur, qe i lejon bakteret te hyjne lehte
Vepron negativisht ne kushte te tipit A dhe B
Rreziqet
Semundje te qarkullimit te gjakut
Kancer
Anemi
Profili dietik
Ushqim te perzier me mase:
Mishi
Prodhime deti
Qumesht
Fasule
Bishtaja
Drithera
Perime
Fruta
Per t’u dobesuar
Shmangni:
Mish te kuq
Fasule
Miser
Ndihmojne:
Prodhime deti
Perime jeshile
Ananas
Plotesime
Vitamine C
Valeriana
Lule gomari
Gjimnastika
Ushtrime fizike qetesuese qe ndihmojne perqendrimin
Joga
Ecje
Biçiklete
Tenis
Grupi B – Nomadet
I ekuilibruar, i shkathet, krijues
Fuqite
Sistem te fuqishem imunitar
Aftesi per t’u pershtatur ndaj ndryshimeve te ambientit dhe te ushqimeve
Sistem nervor i ekuilibruar
Dobesite
Pa dobesi natyrale
Por çekuilibri mund te shkaktoje renie te imunitetit dhe viruse te rralla
Rreziqet
Diabet i tipit I
Sindroma e lodhjes se vazhdueshme
Çrregullime te sistemit imunitar
Semundja e ujkut
Profili dietik
Nga te gjitha me ekuiliber
Mish (jo pule)
Qumesht
Drithera
Fasule
Bishtaja
Perime
Fruta
Per t’u dobesuar
Shmangni:
Miser
Thierza
Susami
Grure
Ndihmojne:
Perime jeshile
Veze
Dre, sorkadhe
Çaj
Magnez
Gjimnastika
Ushtrime fizike me mase ne ekuiliber me ushtrimet qetesuese
Ecje
Biçiklete
Tenis
Not
Grupi A – I kultivuari
I stresuar, bashkepunues, i rregullt
Fuqite
Pershtatet mire ndaj ndryshimeve klimatike dhe te ushqimeve
Sistemi imunitar i ruan dhe i perveteson me lehte elementet ushqimore
Dobesite
Sistemi tretes delikat
Sistem imunitar te dobet
I hapur ndaj baktereve
Rreziqet
Semundje te zemres
Kancer
Anemia
Diabeti i tipit I
Profili dietik
Vegjetarian
Perime
Prodhime deti
Drithera
Fasule
Bishtaja
Fruta
Per t’u dobesuar
Shmangni:
Mishin
Prodhimet e qumeshtit
Fasulen
Grurin
Ndihmojne
Vajrat bimore
Ushqime soje
Perime
Ananas
Plotesime
Vitamina 12
Acid folik
Vitamina C
Vitamina
Lule gomari
Gjimnastika
Ushtrime qetesuese
Ushtrime qe ndihmojne perqendrimin
Joga
Grupi 0 – Gjuetari
I forte, i pavarur, udheheqes
Fuqite
Sistem tretes rezistent
Sistem te forte imunitar
Fuqi natyrale kunder infeksioneve
Organizem i ndertuar per metabolizem rezultativ dhe te ruajtjes se elementeve ushqimore
Dobesite
Veshtiresi te pershtatjes me dieta dhe ambiente te reja
Sistemi imunitar mund te jete teper aktiv dhe te sulmoje vete organizmin
Rreziqet
Çrregullime te mpiksjes se gjakut
Semundje infektive
Artrite
Nivel te ulet te tiroideve
Ulcera
Alergji
Profili dietik
Shume proteina
Mishngrenes
Mish
Peshk
Perime
Fruta
Te kufizuara
Drithera
Fasule
Bishtaja
Per t’u dobesuar
Shmangni:
Grurin
Misrin
Fasulen
Fasulen
Thierzen
Lakren
Lulelakren
Ndihmojne:
Prodhime deti
Kripe
Melçi
Mish i kuq
Spinaq
Brokoli
Plotesime
Vitamina B
Vitamina K
Kalcium
Jod
Gjimnastika
Gjimnastike e forte
Aerobike
Arte marciale
Vrapim

Gazeta Albania

----------


## crudelia

Ketej nga une ka vaksina per meningitin. Nese ka rene epidemi dhe ben xhiro me bicilklete per ta parandaluar, do perfundosh duke e marre bakterin. Eshte bakter, nuk ka lidhje dieta dhe ushtrimet fizike me parandalimin e semundjes.

----------


## _Matrix_

Kjo semundje shfaqet zakonisht vetem gjat muajit janar dhe kur te mbaroj ky muaj rastet do minimizohen pasi ndikon dhe klima

----------


## fisnikyy

kjo semundje eshte shum e keqe  shkakton dhembje koke te medha

----------


## m.fetahu

pytje per mjekun;qkaduhet te perdori per zmadhimin apo infektimin e prostates.

----------


## Safka

nëse prostata është e zmadhuar apo e infektuar, duhet ta vërtetojë mjeku, sepse ja dy gjëra të ndryshme nga njëra tjetra.

Duhet urgjentisht t'i bëni të gjitha analizat,
nëse ke infeksion, do të marrish antibiotikë.
Nëse është e zmadhuar, duhet të vërtetohet saktësisht se për çka bëhet fjalë.

----------

